
Towards a Bundler plugin system - vamsee
http://andre.arko.net/2012/07/23/towards-a-bundler-plugin-system/
======
wreckimnaked
This is pretty much the same idea of Leiningen's plugin system that Clojure
developers are used to. It's a great functionality, but it is a move towards a
more generic project automation tool functionality, something that unites
Bundler, Rails generator scripts and Rake tasks when it comes to Rails
projects, for instance.

